# Pygmy hedgehog



## puggie (Aug 3, 2010)

Female pygmy hedgehog goes by the name of Poppy looking for a new home due to my owner going to uni in September and landlord does not allow pets of any kind.  I am 4 months old and am very well behaved and keep myself in prime condition.


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

Aww i hope you find a lovely home for Poppy, i have always wanted one but i am a bit far away!


----------



## puggie (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks i hope so too as she is a lovely cute little thing

Nadine


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

We are coming down to Wales in about 6 weeks to get our new puppy and i begged my OH last night if we could take Poppy home too and he was having none of it! :lol:

If you dont find a new home for her i will keep at him! :thumbup:

x


----------



## puggie (Aug 3, 2010)

:thumbup:

Good for you. My daughter is actually going to be studying at Aberdeen university so we will prob be up your way quite often so you can have plenty of time to work on him.


Nadine


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

Ooo interesting, that will be going in my argument tonight!


----------



## jemjemjem (Aug 10, 2010)

hi do you still have poppy i would love to give her a new home if so x


----------



## puggie (Aug 3, 2010)

I do have someone interested in Poppy I will contact them and then up date you with the situation where are you based and do you have any other hedgies or any dealings with them at all as i want to be sure she goes to a good home where she will be loved.


----------

